# CCFL parts?



## October_V (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a couple small CCFL's, I need to find the inverter to power them up.
Anybody know someplace that sells just the inverter? 
Thanks


----------



## RezinSmokesalot (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.crazypc.com/products/8239.html

i <3 crazy pc u can allso pick up a sound activator there


----------

